# Which HD DTH service to choose?



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello friends,

I am back after a long time to Kolkata after completing my onsite assignment in USA. I need your help and suggestions as usual.

I have a 32" LG LCD capable of handling HD telecast (HD ready). Now every DTH service provider is advertising HD telecast. I am confused with which provider to go for. For our family, the preference would be to go with the one having maximum number of HD channels. I can even go upto Rs.400 per month if I get these.

I have heard that Dish TV is providing the maximum number of HD channels (30). Please give your suggestions.

I dont have preference to record the TV programme. Only HD telecast is sufficient. 

Regards,
Abhijit


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wish Karo Dish Karo.
Dish TV


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 20, 2011)

^^^Does Dish have the maximum number of HD channels including ESPN, Star Sports, Ten Sports, Star Cricket?


----------



## mavihs (Mar 20, 2011)

yes, but no DVR!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Can you tell me what channels do they transmit in HD?


----------



## mavihs (Mar 20, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Can you tell me what channels do they transmit in HD?



check it out on there site....its given there.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> ^^^Does Dish have the maximum number of HD channels including ESPN, Star Sports, Ten Sports, Star Cricket?



Dish TruHD Pack: ZEE TV HD, ZEE CINEMA HD, DISCOVERY HD, NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL HD


----------



## baiju (Mar 22, 2011)

Friends be careful about Dish HD. As i read in another forum, only 2 or 3 channels are real HD and all the others are  SD channels upscaled to HD (just like a bluray player upscaling DVD videos to 1080p). In other words they are not 'Tru HD' as they advertise. Same is the case with other HD DTH providers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

Tatasky HD....

Its best according to me.....

DVR also for HD recording


----------

